# Help with how Shawn Lane holds the pick?



## blindboyblake (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi all, could someone describe to me how Shawn Lane holds his pick when he is doing faster stuf? I am asking because well I am blind so its hard for me to get a good idea of what he is talking about as far as the pick angle and how its held. If I am holding the pick in a normal position with my index finger and thumb where the tip of the pick is parallel to the strings and my wrist is resting on the bridge, would I first turn my hand left or right? I was thinking right but that would not put the pick flat against my index finger and I believe Shawn holds his that way where it is somehow flat. It would however turn the pick to more of a sideways angle closer to a 90 degree. This does work better for me but I still believe Shawn holds it differently or at more of an angle. Or maybe his hand is to the left not the right considering going to the left would make the wrist move in a more natural motion and would be the only way that I can think of that will allow the pick to rest flat against the index finger. Anything I am missing here? I tried to get someone to show me what he was doing on a youtube vid but the quality wasn't all that good so couldn't really get an idea. Thanks allot for any help.


----------



## Guitarchitect (Dec 12, 2011)

Assuming that you're right handed (and holding the pick in the right hand)

If you're holding the pick between your index finger and thumb you want to point the fingernail of your index finger towards the headstock of the guitar. This will put the pick somewhere between a 45 and 90 degree angle to the string.

How you hold the pick is less important than making sure that you only use the tip of the pick when you play.

I hope this helps!. Keep your wrist (and arm) relaxed and use only the wrist when you pick.

Good luck!!!


----------



## blindboyblake (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi, I have been trying it out for the last few min and I think I am going to really like playing this way. I have most of the time pointed my index fingernail towards the bridge when doing faster stuff so this is kind of oppisit for me haha. But, it seems to help me mute better and really helps me hold the pick better since its flat against my index finger now. The only bad thing is I don't think I can sweep this way but oh well I never really use those much anyway   Does anyone use the pick in this manner? George Benson maybe?


----------



## JStraitiff (Dec 12, 2011)

I would not suggest forcing yourself to pick in a certain manner just because someone you know does it that way. Chances are that the guy you are trying to mimmic ended up picking that way naturally just by playing. Just like some people keep their fingers tucked in, some people have an open hand, some people rest their fingers on the pickups. Its all a matter of style and preference. Your body will naturally accommodate the way you position the pick in order to allow you to execute more advanced parts.

As you said, you are having a hard time sweep picking using this position. This may affect your compensation process and impede you from progressing technically if you force yourself to assume an unnatural position.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Dec 12, 2011)

My advice is to interject this form of picking into your practice hours, but also keep playing like you are as well. Two ways are better than one lol.

Satriani and a million other greats utilize parallel/nuetral, slight clockwise, slightly counter-clockwise, very rotated almost 90 degree right-angle, and everything in between.

Variety of pick attack angles/characteristics provide more opportunities for creative nuance. Always a good thing.


----------



## Malkav (Dec 12, 2011)

Here's a really nice article on the various types of picking and the tones they yeild, muscle groups they utilise and the players that use them. I found it quite a pleasant read, and it does mention the Shawn Lane/George Benson style of angling as well 

Tuck & Patti: Pick & Fingerstyle Techniques


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 12, 2011)

You're blind? That seems odd since we have text based convos here.

Also, why do you want to pick like Shawn Lane? Just bc he's fast that way doesn't mean it'll work for you. Find something comfortable and stick with it. Speed comes from control.


----------



## Malkav (Dec 12, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> You're blind? That seems odd since we have text based convos here.


 
You don't have to be completely blind to be legally classified as blind, Johnny Hiland is legally blind but still retains slight vision, maybe it's blind in the sense that the OP can't drive a car but can read a page on the internet if he maxes out the frame size etc. Windows 7 also comes with a profile that makes it easier to view the screen by blowing up fonts and changing certain colours around to make them easier to read.



> Also, why do you want to pick like Shawn Lane? Just bc he's fast that way doesn't mean it'll work for you. Find something comfortable and stick with it. Speed comes from control.


 
It could work for him though, and until he figures out exactly how to do it and then gets a chance to try it he'll never know


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 12, 2011)

The man said blind, not legally blind. But whatever. I'm not here to split hairs. The best way to play fast is to play comfortably and gain control. I'm pretty sure most ppl who have learned to play very quickly will say that. And typically they hold the pick they way they do bc it's what's most comfortable to them.


----------



## freepower (Dec 12, 2011)

Honestly, I wouldn't recommend imitating Shawns style unless your thumb naturally hyperextends. When I tried to imitate Shawn it just hurt my thumb. Paul Gilbert is a better role model. I have a vid on holding the pick in a fair bit of detail, also discussing Shawns style.


----------



## starslight (Dec 12, 2011)

I've attached a picture of Shawn showing off his grip. It's dark, but if you zoom in you can see pretty clearly. Unless you've got hands that look very much like his--hitchhiker's thumb and all--I wouldn't worry about copying him exactly. Besides, if you've seen his instructional vids you know it was his unorthodox left hand technique that facilitated his amazing speed and fluidity more than his right hand.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 12, 2011)

I really think some ppl overthink the most minute details of their playing when trying to emulate an influence.


----------



## starslight (Dec 12, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> You're blind? That seems odd since we have text based convos here.



I figured the username was referencing Blind Boy Fuller and Blind Blake. I wonder how many other country-blues lovers are lurking around here. Those dudes sure could pick.


----------



## viesczy (Dec 12, 2011)

What works for one guitarist doesn't mean it will work for you. 

Hold the pick the way it feels "right" to you and work on your right hand's control, be sure to limit the motion to just wrist/hand, relax your muscles, breathe and remember that we're expressing ourselves. 

That said, I always thought Shawn had a floppy right had with a lot of wasted motion. At least that is what I had seen in all his instructional videos that I have (still!).

Good luck, and express yourself. 

Derek


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 12, 2011)

starslight said:


> I figured the username was referencing Blind Boy Fuller and Blind Blake. I wonder how many other country-blues lovers are lurking around here. Those dudes sure could pick.



I didn't even read his name. He flat out said Blind in his second sentence. I imagine it was a figure of speech but text can be quite ambiguous...


----------



## blindboyblake (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi, thanks for the help. No, when I said blind yes I am blind. To keep it short yes I can use a computer. Yes completely blind. I use a screen reader to access the computer. anyway, no I wanted to know about the way Shawn held the pick because I was curious. I just new it was different than anyone else so I wanted to know


----------



## McCap (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi, to answer your other question, yes Benson holds the pick at a similar angle as Lane.
If you go into the gospel, R&B and Funk realm, and I am mainly speaking about afro-american people here, then you will see this pick angle a lot!

I tried it myself a little and I can definitely see some advantages and some disadvantages.


----------



## thesnowdog (Dec 13, 2011)

Konfyouzd said:


> You're blind? That seems odd since we have text based convos here.



Not odd in the slightest. You've never heard of a screen reader?


----------

